# I am now ratless



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Two nights ago my mom called to tell me that Eddie died. It was just 2 days after Kurt died. It was kind of a surprise when I got home the day before yesterday to find that Eddie was limp. He was still breathing but it was very fast and whenever I picked him up, he'd just fall back over. I waited patiently with him in my arms for him to pass but he wasn't ready yet. So I put him in his cage and had to leave for the night to go dog sit. As I was leaving, I almost forgot to say goodbye and I'm so glad I did because that night my mom called and told me he died. I miss my little guys so much and I really wasn't expecting Eddie to leave me so soon but I guess he just missed his soul mate and brother, Kurt. I know they're happy together right now.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost them both so quickly . They were beautiful boys; best wishes to you in this difficult time.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. Some people on here are so sweet.  I'll probably be ratless for awhile since I'm only in highschool, I don't have a job and I already have two ferrets and a dog. But I'm hoping sometime in my adult life I will go back to having rats because who can live without rats right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I completely understand taking a break from rats. I have already figured that after my youngest boys pass, I will not be searching for more immediately- hopefully this is far in the future though. Were Kurt and Eddie your first rats?


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes they were. They were such cute little babies, Eddie was much smaller than Kurt and I could barely tell them apart. Though my little runt grew up to be bigger than his brother, that's why I called him my Eddiebear... Man I miss them, it seems really weird they're in your life for awhile and all of a sudden they're gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

It does leave an empty space, one that won't fill unfortunately, but I believe the great memories and knowledge that you filled their short lifespans with love are worth the heartbreak when time runs out. Are you going to do any sort of memorial for them (like planting a flower or something)? Not that you have to of course, just out of curiosity.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry. I know how traumatic it is. I have had so many of my beloved pets die in my life already and, and, it just breaks my heart reading these posts, they make me think of all of my poor babies I will never forget. I will always remember them as I'm sure you will always remember yours. I hope you stick around anyway! PM if you ever want a friend on the forum. 

They have lovely fur colors!!!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks so much guys you are all so sweet. I was thinking about planting a flower where I buried them but what I really want is to have an actual picture of them. I've got tons of pictures of them on my phone so I'm going to see about getting some of those in person so I can frame some if them in my room. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I may venture on here from time to time but maybe sometime in the future I'll come back here again permanently with my new ratties. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry! I know how heartbreaking it is. When I looked at your avatar, I saw the pic of your boys, and it broke my heart; they look, well, like partners in crime! We will miss you, and hope you come back soon


----------

